# Brake noise after washing my Passat 2006 2.0T



## bxw (Jan 27, 2009)

In a nice and summer day, I washed my 2006 Passat 20.T. Got early the next day morning, and when I step on the breaks, it makes a fairly harsh squeal sound. After a few stops, the noise goes away. I don't thinkg the brakes are worn yet. Is this caused to moisture on the pads or something. 
This hasn't happened to me before.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Brake noise after washing my Passat 2006 2.0T (bxw)*

Rust on rotor braking surface...if you wash car and let it sit nice film of rust will form on the bare cast iron rotor braking surfaces...that will cause some scraping noise till pads wear rust off, then all is well. If you usually wash car and then take it out for a drive...no rust forms 'cause the braking heat during the drive evaporates all the water B4 it can form the rust!


----------



## bxw (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Brake noise after washing my Passat 2006 2.0T (spitpilot)*

Thanks for the info. Just out of curiosity, are there rotors that are not made of iron and do not rust?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Brake noise after washing my Passat 2006 2.0T (bxw)*

Ceramic..Porsche Turbo or Corvete ZR...but you gotta pay some serious bucks to get those!


----------



## vdubtech14 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Brake noise after washing my Passat 2006 2.0T (bxw)*

do u use wheel shine. if you use the spray stuff? if you get that on the rotor with will cause squealing.


----------



## bxw (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Brake noise after washing my Passat 2006 2.0T (vdubtech14)*

Nope. I just washed it the day before it squealed in the next morning. but the squeal went away in a couple of stops though. I wonder if my pads are not ceramic, but rather, semi-metallic... so the pads may have rusted?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Brake noise after washing my Passat 2006 2.0T (bxw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bxw* »_Nope. I just washed it the day before it squealed in the next morning. but the squeal went away in a couple of stops though. I wonder if my pads are not ceramic, but rather, semi-metallic... so the pads may have rusted?








 Not talkin about pads here..the rotor surfaces rust...I referred to cars that have nonmetalic rotors..(carbon fiber, ceramic etc.)..unfortunately...the cars with these exotic rotors also have exotic prices! As you found out..the thin coat of rust is scraped off the rotor brakikng surfaces in just a few stops...either deal with a little noise for a few stops..or as I suggested earlier...plan a trip right after car wash..maybe a














run?..that will dry out rotors B4 rust can form. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Brake noise after washing my Passat 2006 2.0T (bxw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bxw* »_Thanks for the info. Just out of curiosity, are there rotors that are not made of iron and do not rust?










In addiiton to ceramic and carbon, they make stainless steel, steel chrome plated and aluminum disks too... 







but lets be serious these are not meant for "braking"
So the answer is no, unless you have $10k to spend for disks you will not be able to stop them from rusting. 
Use ^^^ suggestion, drive around for a little bit to take off the corrosion layer before you finish for the night.


_Modified by GTijoejoe at 6:14 PM 2-10-2009_


----------

